# Pics of my Dwarf goats. Pic heavy



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Its been a while since I put pics up of my goats and I have added quite a few more dwarfs  . We take turns letting the goats out of their pens to run around the property and today was the girls turns. The boys were not real happy about it either. I am going to start with pics of the poor boys.
The little guy is my new JR buck. His AGS papers are pending but his name is Bambooacres TK Thor. Beside him is Red Lotus MD Samurai Jack and then is Bambooacres TK Torch









Torch again, he has horrible scurs but awesome bloodlines and is really nicely put together









And then all 4 of my boys. The one closest is my nubian buck ADGA papers pending and cant remember his full name right now but we call him Valiant









and now the girls
first are my two newest babies, Passions girls. They are two weeks old today


















and all the rest. 




























































This is my little boer doeling that was born Dec. 19th. Such a cute pic I had to include it








Hope you enjoy


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Adorable goats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

really nice boys and girls. You should be proud of your selections


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! I am pretty proud of them and they are so much fun to have around!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're so pretty! Looks like they are having a blast!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty little herd! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful.........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a rainbow you have! Very nice herd...lots of color to go with those genetics.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! The only other color that I really want to add is moonspots lol. I know color comes second & I dont buy on color alone but I am so anxious for a nice moonspotted doe.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pics!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I LOOOOVE ALL OF THEM!!!

I want moonspots too lol


----------

